# Anybody know a source for utility poles ?



## drwink (Oct 15, 2003)

Looking for a place to get some wooden utility poles.

Want to build a "Ponderosa" like entrance at the front drive.

Used ones would be ok, like 20ft ones

Open to suggestions

Wally


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

I found that if you go to a local restaraunt around lunch time, you will find someone who works for a utility company. Ask one of them for used ones. They will be glad to tell you where some are! That way they dont have to haul them back! If you call their office and ask, they won't give you any information. Liability reasons.


----------



## Taxidermist (Jan 3, 2002)

About 10 years ago my neighbor bought them from DTE for 10 bucks each new. Try DTE next to TSC in Howell.




Rob


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

I don't know about your area but the local (Fremont) farm co-op sells them. The last time I noticed they had a stack of probably 20 or more. I'd guess that they were all 20 footers or better........

Might want to check the local farm co-op in your area.......

Never asked about price so can't help you on that part.


----------



## Krackerracing (Apr 1, 2003)

I might have a few. There at my grandmas house. Ill se what kind of shape they are in. and let you know.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Much more than $10 today. Maybe you can find someone with cedar and buy some standing and harvest them yourself. Would have to be close to the construction site as they would not haul too well but could be done.


----------

